# Cheapest way to live in Melbourne



## Sunshine_always

I was just informed that I will be able to start my studies in Melbourne next August  Can anyone tell me how to find a cheap place to stay? I've heard that some students rent whole houses and share them with others. Do you know if the universities have dorms? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wanderer

Sunshine_always said:


> I was just informed that I will be able to start my studies in Melbourne next August  Can anyone tell me how to find a cheap place to stay? I've heard that some students rent whole houses and share them with others. Do you know if the universities have dorms? Thanks for your help!


Melbourne University has halls of residence, the whole Uni being in lovely grounds with many older Sandstone style buildings, Residential Halls & Colleges : Student Housing Services : The University of Melbourne has details and following colleges link, though costs look high, check for what they provide, full meals etc.
Also links to private sector too.
http://www.unilodge.com.au/Melbourne/ another option.

RMIT has RMIT Village Old Melbourne as nothing right on campus and I think Monash Uni [ which is quite a distance to the east] has campus student accomodation or hostel like accommodation close to the campus.

So it'll depend to some extent on exactly what University you'll be at, there being a few others too, located in more residential areas where something like full board may be possible, plenty of older couples about, kids left home and some pensioners looking for extra income.

Starting in August you could find it difficult to get something ion the more standard accommodation places and finding a house share or a flat to share may be cheaper, though you'll have add on costs of food and transport etc. and also want to consider quality for studying purposes.
Free Local Classifieds | Stuff for Sale, Jobs, Cars, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney and Flatmates.com.au - Australia's biggest free site for flatmates, share house, share accommodation in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. may be worth checking.

I met an international student about mid year last year and she had just arrived, booked into a hostel and in checking what was available _[ not sure what she used as a source]_, she was studying at Swinburne _[ eastern inner suburb area]_ and found a younger couple who wanted to rent out their spare room and that was about $170/w all inclusive except of course meals.

The Age newspaper has a real estate section, Wednesdays and Saturdays which older not so internet savvy people might be more inclined to still use, www.theage.com.au their web site.

Might pay you to book into a hostel for a few days when you first arrive and www.yha.com.au Queensberry Hill or their Oasis/Chapman Gardens are reasonably centrally located, handy to Melb. and RMIT Unis and you might even find Wanted to Share notices on Notice Boards at various hostels like those two, the GreenHouse, King Street Backpackers or The Nunnery - you'll find them all listed in www.bugaustralia.com , they being better quality ones I'd recommend.
Get an Airport Bus [Red Kiosk outside terminal and Red Buses] and they stop at The Southern Cross Railway Station in Spencer Street and have a free Shuttle service to all city accommodation places including hostels though King Street Backpackers are just a block up from Spencer Street, Cnr. of Little Bourke Street, it being nearly straight across from Bus terminal.

Also ask the Hostel desk people as you might find someone who knows of someone with a spare cheap room.


----------



## myownhome

Sunshine_always said:


> I was just informed that I will be able to start my studies in Melbourne next August  Can anyone tell me how to find a cheap place to stay? I've heard that some students rent whole houses and share them with others. Do you know if the universities have dorms? Thanks for your help!


Hello, You will find all universities in Australia have a new student support centre, some will even arrange for you to be collected from the airport. Once you are on campus it will be easy, as you will see postings on noticeboards about students looking to share. It's just the early stages and all the unknown which you are probably finding daunting. If I were you contact the university now online, source the new student or just student support centre and have them arrange some accommodation for you for when you initially arrive so you can get yourself settled. Good luck Lou


----------



## stevenbaker100

Awesome this was super helpful, I'm headed to check all those sites right now!


----------



## PheekaJabal

It was quite useful thread for me......!
Like this very much...
Keep it up to share such useful info..........

Click Here for Business Help


----------

